# lost my gorgeous little man and im heartbroken



## hayleyb24

Well My ginger Tom Tigger hadnt seemed himself for a few days and started to breath heavily so on the 27th made an appointment with the pdsa for 4.20pm and took him in and he listened to his chest took his temp and gave him 2 jabs and told us to come back the next day so got home about 5 oclock and from the then on he just layed on the kitchen floor which was unlike him as he was so active and only 10 months old so at about 6ish he started gagging and reaching and there was a sort of high pitch screech so we decided to take him back as he was getting worse got to the vets at about 7 - 7.30 and he was really struggling to breath and breathing with his mouth open wide so they took him in and said they were gunna do an x-ray and some bloods so left and got home at about 8 only to get a phonecall at 8.20 to say they had found fluid on his lungs and it was blood and he just stopped breathing and passed away. we picked him up on the 28th and buried him in my mums back garden as we live in flats, he looked so peaceful. i miss him sooo much its like having your heart ripped out he was my baby im constantly crying all the time (sorry for the long post)


----------



## 912142

hayleyb24 said:


> Well My ginger Tom Tigger hadnt seemed himself for a few days and started to breath heavily so on the 27th made an appointment with the pdsa for 4.20pm and took him in and he listened to his chest took his temp and gave him 2 jabs and told us to come back the next day so got home about 5 oclock and from the then on he just layed on the kitchen floor which was unlike him as he was so active and only 10 months old so at about 6ish he started gagging and reaching and there was a sort of high pitch screech so we decided to take him back as he was getting worse got to the vets at about 7 - 7.30 and he was really struggling to breath and breathing with his mouth open wide so they took him in and said they were gunna do an x-ray and some bloods so left and got home at about 8 only to get a phonecall at 8.20 to say they had found fluid on his lungs and it was blood and he just stopped breathing and passed away. we picked him up on the 28th and buried him in my mums back garden as we live in flats, he looked so peaceful. i miss him sooo much its like having your heart ripped out he was my baby im constantly crying all the time (sorry for the long post)


Oh don't be sorry it is totally understandable. Such a sad story of one so young. I know you won't think so just now but time is a great healer and when you feel the time is right you will be able to open your heart to another who needs your love.


----------



## Guest

I'm so sorry. RIP little one.


----------



## hayleyb24

Thank you and i just feel so bad and so guilty as i should have done more and now hes no here x


----------



## claire & the gang

So sorry to read your sad news...try not to blame yourself, it sounds as if you did all you could for him...you took him back to the vet the same day when he got worse & tried your best to get him help.
Its especially sad to lose one so young but it sounds like he had a very much loved if short life {{hug}}


----------



## Guest

I'm so so sorry  

Hugs to you and run free tiny, loved puss xxxx


----------



## lymorelynn

So sorry for the sad loss of your kitten  
RIP Tigger. Hope you're chasing butterflies over the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## jill3

So sorry for your loss.
You did your best. You took him to the vet.
Try not to keep blaming yourself. I think we always think if only we could have done more.
It's a awefull thing to happen and crying is part of the bereavement you are going through.
I hope soon happy memories of him will bring back some smiles.
Many years ago we were in a simlar situation to you and we lost our 10 year old.
Friends helped and also being on this forum too. I did adopt another little furry friend a few months later and that helped me.

R.I.P Tigger and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## hayleyb24

Thank you all for your support and kind words he was very very much loved, he was such a character and just one of a kind he was really good with my kids and just loved all attention, the worse part was when i let our other 2 boys in last night from the balcony there was only 2 not 3 and i think thats when it finally hit me that hes reallty gone and theres nothing i can do about it :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## jayne5364

It's natural to feel sad hun, don't feel bad about that. You got him help from the vets and you loved him dearly. That's so much more than some poor souls get in their life.


----------



## hayleyb24

just constantly feels like i didnt do enough, maybe he would still be alive if i took him the day before x


----------



## Lulus mum

Hi Hayley
So sad to read what has happened to your lovely boy and can understand just how you feel.
Have sent you a Private message

Hope your Tigger and my Lulu are happy together at Rainbow Bridge,free from pain
Take care
Maureen


----------



## hayleyb24

Thank you so much i just cant stop cryin im so scared to even have a bath cause he used to sit at the end of the bath and play with the bubbles, it just seems so unfair why him x


----------



## Kitty_pig

Hayley Im so sorry to hear your news. I think you did everything you possibly could to help him, and thankfully he went peacefully. Please try not to blame yourself. Remember how much he touched your life, but dont forget you also undoubtedly touched his. He was very lucky to have you.

RIP lil man, watch over your mummy xxx


----------



## hayleyb24

Thank you i knew he loved me as he only every wanted his mummy and i loved it and the more love i gave him the more i got back and he really did completelt touch me from the first day i had him x x thank you everyone for all yoour support x x


----------



## petwend

I feel your pain and do not blame yourself it is all part of grieving process, i did it myself when i lost my dog last month. I still hurt now but realise he is free of his illness . its early days just remember the happy times your shared with him and stay strong.

RIP Tigger x


----------



## hayleyb24

Thank you all x


----------



## Sacrechat

I'm so sorry.


----------



## hayleyb24

i just cant believe how painful it is ive never felt pain like it


----------



## Di13

So sorry for your loss, I completely understand what your going through, I lost my beautiful dog on the 15th april and am finding it very difficult to come to terms with, there are some very kind people on this site and they are really helping me. Take care.


----------



## hayleyb24

Thank you and people on this forum are very nice and very helpful, i just cant believe hes gone


----------



## Lulus mum

Hi Hayley
Still thinking of you and understand just how you feel.
P.M me again ,any time, if it will help and carry on posting on here-we all understand your pain and are here to support you
Maureen 
Love to Tigger and Lulu-we miss you so much


----------



## hayleyb24

Thank you so much, hoping that the vets will get back today with a bit more info x


----------



## Sammy-pie

So sorry, I lost my two elderly dogs last year, I know how you feel


----------



## hayleyb24

Its so horrible i never knew it could be so bad im still struggling really badly, i just cant believe that he has gone x


----------



## Pointermum

I'm sorry for your loss. I lost my 2 year old cat Harry, 3 days before Christmas due to antifreeze poisoning :crying: i wish i had taken him to the vets sooner looking back he had been a bit odd but not ill looking, the trouble with animals is the often hide the pain, which means we don't know there in trouble until it's too late


----------



## hayleyb24

Thats horrible im so sorry x x


----------



## koekemakranka

So sorry for your loss. Let us know what the vet says. Sometimes it helps to know what happened exactly so that you can get some closure. It is normal and natural to grieve, just stay strong.


----------



## hayleyb24

Thank you and the vets were not sure as he was so young, they thought it could have been an accident but he was an indoor cat so dont think i will ever know, i think thats why im struggling so much cause i dont know if its something i could have prevented or he was born with


----------



## zhenhe

I've just heard on the radio that two poor Police dogs died yesterday as a result of being shut in a vehicle with no open window/ventilation.

What a terrible thing to happen to two such brave dogs - may you run free at the Rainbow Bridge. Bless you both. R.I.P. xx


----------



## mandy5775

I'm really sorry to hear about your sudden and sad loss. I totally understand your heartbreak, as I too recently lost my dog who was 15 years old. What you are feeling is perfectly natural and all part of the grieving process. You did everything you could for your kitten, so please do not blame yourself. Shed your tears when they come and in time you will think about all of the fond memories of your darling kitty. Big hugs to you. x


----------



## hayleyb24

Thank you and iv never felt anything like it its a horrendous feeling and im really sorry for your loss ending hugs x x


----------



## mandy5775

hayleyb24 said:


> Thank you and iv never felt anything like it its a horrendous feeling and im really sorry for your loss ending hugs x x


Hayley, losing a pet is the most awful feeling. I have experienced waves of emotions that I have never felt before. Tears suddenly appear from nowhere and my hearts sinks so deep that I can hardly breathe. It will take you time to come to terms with what has happened, as it was so sudden and totally unexpected. All of this that you are feeling is normal and in time it will ease, so don't be too hard on yourself. You did everything you could for your little cat and sometimes Mother Nature does not reward us for our efforts. Just remember that for the short time that your cat was in this world, he was much loved, fussed, well fed and cared for......all of these things you gave to him. Take care and feel free to PM me if you wish.


----------



## WENDY517

im so sorry you really dont think that these things are going to happen but the inevatable doe,s im deeply sorry for your loss and tiger i hope hes happy in his other life, memories will live forever in our hearts
tiger xxx r.i.p.


----------

